# capacity of a bedroom



## yarrow (Jul 8, 2007)

i know this question has been asked before but i just want to confirm what i think i remember. if i have 20,000 points for a one zone bedroom can 3 people travel on this? it would be 2 adults and 1 child. if this is possible i assume meals for 3 would be included for 20,000 points. i guess the lower berth has a theoretical capacity of 2 but how about bringing along a sleeping bag and putting yarrow on the floor? also, will the agr agent have a problem with 3 in a bedroom? thanks


----------



## AlanB (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm not 100% sure, but I do believe that they will allow that on one award, provided that Yarrow isn't too old.

As for the sleeping bag, you can certainly try that, but it would be interesting. Probably would have to put his legs under the bottom bunk, head near the sliding door used to create a suite. And that might mean that the ladder would have to be put away once someone climbs into the upper bunk.


----------



## RailFanLNK (Jul 31, 2007)

Ok, I'm nearing 40,000 pts when I get the additional 8,000 bonus points with the new AGR card. I want to get two roomettes for 4 people from CHI to either WAS or NYP, will I have to pay coach fare for anybody, or do we all ride for free one-way in two roomettes? Thanks!

Al


----------



## AlanB (Jul 31, 2007)

rail rookie said:


> Ok, I'm nearing 40,000 pts when I get the additional 8,000 bonus points with the new AGR card. I want to get two roomettes for 4 people from CHI to either WAS or NYP, will I have to pay coach fare for anybody, or do we all ride for free one-way in two roomettes? Thanks!
> Al


You would all ride free, the 20,000 2-zone award for a roomette covers both the price of the roomette, plus railfare for two people.

My only question is why would you want to pay to get to Chicago? Get the award from LNK to WAS or NYP, or the reverse. LNK is still within the 2-zone range, Denver is the change point at which it would become a 3-zone award.


----------



## RailFanLNK (Aug 1, 2007)

Because I was thinking that since I was boarding a "new" train in CHI that it would then be null or "void", so you are telling me that I can get two roomettes from LNK all the way to NYP or WAS? Wow!!!! So my roomettes would be good on the CZ and either the LSL or CL? Man....thats a better deal than what I originally thought.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 1, 2007)

rail rookie said:


> Because I was thinking that since I was boarding a "new" train in CHI that it would then be null or "void", so you are telling me that I can get two roomettes from LNK all the way to NYP or WAS? Wow!!!! So my roomettes would be good on the CZ and either the LSL or CL? Man....thats a better deal than what I originally thought.


That's precisely what I'm telling you.  With 40,000 points you'd have a one way journey from LNK to anyplace on the East Coast in two roomettes, assuming that Amtrak actually runs a train with roomettes to said city. For example, NY, Philly, WAS, MIA, Orlando, Raliegh and so on. On the other hand, if you choose Boston which has no sleeper service you'd only have the roomettes to Albany, at which point you would have to switch to Business class seats, but at least they would still be covered by the award. 

Another example of this idea was used by one of the OTOL'ers on our recent fest. He and his wife boarded the LSL out of Cleveland and paid for coach seats from there to Toledo. Toledo however is the dividing line between the east coast zone and the mid-west zone. So out of Toledo they switched to a roomette on award, had that through Chicago and then a roomette on the CZ all the way to the West coast. All for a 20,000 point award.


----------



## RailFanLNK (Aug 1, 2007)

So, what is the furthest west that I can go? CZ-EB-CS-CZ or SWC? When does the "reward" end? I'm not understanding when the "reward" part is over. Thanks for all your input! Its definately put a bounce in my step!

Al


----------



## AlanB (Aug 1, 2007)

Well the farthest west that you can go on a 2-zone award from LNK, is the West coast.

That could mean San Francisco of course. But it could also mean LA, San Diego, or even Seattle. Of course one has to check with AGR first just to confirm, but again you should be able to book the above on a 2-zone award.

The basic idea is that if you draw a line south from Toledo or Denver, then you have crossed one zone. If you remain within those borders, then within reason, you can travel anywhere within a zone for one award provided that you don't stop for a night, unless Amtrak offers you no other choice but to stop for the night.


----------



## yarrow (Sep 9, 2007)

one more question please. a 20,000 point award can be used for a bedroom. would that include using it for a family bedroom? thanks


----------



## AlanB (Sep 9, 2007)

yarrow said:


> one more question please. a 20,000 point award can be used for a bedroom. would that include using it for a family bedroom? thanks


Yes, a one zone award for a family bedroom is 20,000 points for up to 4 people.


----------

